

Swedish man caught trying to split atoms at home - elliottcarlson
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_SWEDEN_NUCLEAR

======
ColinWright
Previously on this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837583>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837693>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840604>

None of those have any discussion - maybe this will be the first.

